# How to make a lamb bar feeder.



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

I looked on line and there are really no good sources on how to make a lamb bar. It has been so hard bottle feeding babies by hand. At one point I was feeding 11 babies on one sometimes two bottles morning and night! I just need something that I could explain to my dad so he could make it. It would be sooo helpful!! Also, it would be niceif it feed seven babies but what ever works.
Thanks, 
Taylor  
http://thomaskids.webs.com/


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

it seems like if you got nipples that screwed on to coke bottles etc you could take a board and cut holes the right size along it that would let the nipples and top of the bottle out but wasn't wide enough for the whole bottle...... you could make a long, thin trough and put cross sections so you had boxes over the holes about as big as the bottle so the didn't fall over... or make harnesses for the bottles that attached to the holes.... or something lse like that... I've never had to feed that many babies (or any since 2007 ) but it's just a thought.....  maybe something like this.... http://www.sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm ... t&catid=28

have fun with all those babies! 

Miranda


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

On the link Naturalgoats posted, they have the bucket 10 position lambar which is similar to what we have. 
You can easily make your own using a power drill to make the holes in a bucket. You can purchase your own tubing and nipples on that website. I reckon you could find tubing a lot cheaper elsewhere though. 

Instead of the metal ring it sets in you can just use the bucket handle to hang it somewhere secure. 

Either way, much cheaper than $60.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

AHA! Not sure how shipping compares, but the nipples at Hoeggers are cheaper;
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=197


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh the people we got our bucks from had a really cool lamb bar they made and it was so simple I havpictures of it on my phone I will upload them and post them later. We are making one for us and it's great because you use an ice chest so it keeps the milk warm or cool and they just put pittures inside with hoses running to a garage door track with nipples and the kids eat when they want how often so they eat more natural.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Kfin said:


> Oh the people we got our bucks from had a really cool lamb bar they made and it was so simple I havpictures of it on my phone I will upload them and post them later. We are making one for us and it's great because you use an ice chest so it keeps the milk warm or cool and they just put pittures inside with hoses running to a garage door track with nipples and the kids eat when they want how often so they eat more natural.


THAT I would LOVE to see! An amazing idea! Did they change the milk entirely out once a day or something like that? Wow I want to do this next year.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

It was very neat and I loved the idea. They had the ice chest on the outside of the pen, with the garage door track with nipples in it mounted to the fence so the kids could eat, and they could refill the pitchers from outside the fence without being mauled by the kids lol.

They said they feed warm milk in cold weather and cold milk in warm weather. They liked the cold milk because it made the kids not eat as much so they only ate what they needed. They had 8 kids on it and we got to see them eat and it was so cool, they would just walk over and take a couple sips every few minutes. They all looked very healthy and happy.

Here are pictures:

































They said they put a little ice in the bottom of the Ice chest if they want it to stay cold, and they refill it twice a day usually depending on how many kids they have eating off of it.

After I saw this that was when I realized bottle raising kids could be easy, they where college students and had a very busy schedual so needed to find something that would work for them, this way they can be gone most of the day and not have to worry about feeding the kiddos.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE IT! I just love to see the inventions people come up with... and that is a really great idea. I like that each one or 2 goes to a pitcher inside.. that way you dont have to clean out a whole bucket or ice chest! Very COOL! (maybe they should apply for a patent??) Thanks for sharing this idea


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea it was cool, they said it makes clean up really easy, and also is a cleaner way to feed the milk to the kids. The kids where so cute watching them run over to grab a few sips then back to play. They said they raise them on a bottle the first few days in the house then move them outside to the lamb bar and they pick it up really quick since they are already use to a bottle nipple.


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

That was a great idea! I'll run it by my dad and see if he can make it! thanks


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree, what a cool idea!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

here is the sort of thing I was talking about
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Lr3r ... e+Rack.jpg

but with dividers between the bottles


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for posting those pictures!! I imagine the kids grow out nicely or better when compared to traditional bottle feeding. Not only that but it cuts down the time spent bottle feeing several times a day!! I could hug you right now!!!! Lol. I'm doing this next kidding season. Woohoo!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought mine- I priced out the parts, and it was cheaper to buy the complete set up.


----------

